# Black Sex Links



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

If I cross my black sex link roo with my black sec link hen will their chicks be black sex links too? Also if I crossed my roo with my black Austrlorp hen would their babies be black sex links?


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

This is my black sex link roo and hen.














Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

No. They will not produce sex links. You cannot use sex linked birds to make more sex links. Black sex-links are a combination of two different breeds. Like Rhode Island Reds X Barred Rock.

Crossing your roo to a BA hen won't either. To be a sex link, the hen would need to be barred, like a Barred Rock or Cuckoo Marans and the male solid.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I think that Roo is second generation BSL or something mixed with a gen. 1 BSL . 1st gen. Roosters will have a barred pattern.
RIR Rooster x Barred Rock hen.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Above rooster x a ISA brown hen.
View attachment 21078

X SLW hen
View attachment 21079

x SLW hen
View attachment 21081


Just examples.Color patterns are not set in stone


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Black Sex Links are one of my two top favorites.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Why are they favorites?


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

My BSLs are big girls, calm, and have been very dependable egg layers. They haven't caused me any problems either. I'd sure get some again
Kristy


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

BSLs from Townline
Firebird
View attachment 21083

Joan Jett
View attachment 21084

The Blackhearts and Mr.Roo
View attachment 21085


----------

